# is this possible?



## SFG2Lman (Jul 28, 2009)

I was thinking about all the options I want in my perfect EDC light, I want the normal things like 18650 and a big LED, tailstand ability, hi/lo, etc etc, but then i thought what ELSE could I get? Here are the 2 ideas and I am wondering as to their feasibility. First, I wonder if the reflector could have a plastic tube on the outside of it so that you can "unlock" the top of the bezel and slide the reflector up and off the LED and lock it into place using the back of the reflector as a miniature lantern ability like this 
but in a collapsible version to avoid carrying extra parts. Also a powerful magnetic tail for vehicle work and the like would be amazing, is this even possible and is there anyone interested trying? (i can wire stuff, but making it look pretty is beyond my area of expertise) The closest I came to something similar is this but its not 18650, and not really collapsible...or a brand i recognize/trust. Any suggestions or offers:naughty:


----------

